# First days in DF



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

On Saturday as we were entering the city around 6:30 pm, I was pulled over by 2 transit cops that took issue with 2 things:
-I was traveling in the central lanes with "cargo" in/on my vehicle. They said that the law is that I needed to travel in the lateral lanes. I was not aware of this law but apparently it exists.
-No front plate on my car. This turned out to be a minor issue and they were more concentrated on the first infraction.
To make a long story short, they said they were going to impound my car (with all of our luggage) and I could pick it up and pay the fine on Monday. (I was told the total to get my car out of the impound lot was over $6,000 MXN pesos plus the cost of the tow truck…roughly another $1,500) I would not have been able to collect my vehicle until 48 hours later since the impound lot was not open on Sunday. After 30 minutes of back and forth they were willing to settle for whatever I had in my pocket in cash which was $5,800 pesos. I was scared and had my family in the car and a sick infant and we could not afford to haggle any more. They were already calling the tow truck (so they were telling us). I gave them the money and we were on our way.

Not 3 minutes later we were pulled over by another transit cop that asked where my front plates were. I told him like I told the other cops that NC does not require them and when I crossed the border last April I asked about that and the import office said "Nope, does not matter. If your state does not require them then you are ok to go." That cop let us go without any money changing hands (good thing because I did not have any more cash to give.

On late Sunday night my infant, became much sicker. We decided that we needed to go to the hospital in the morning because her lips, hands, and feet were turning blue and had a very high fever. So we left for a hospital I found on my GPS at 9:00am Monday. 5 minutes from the hospital we were stopped by another traffic cop. He cited us for 3 infractions:
-no front plate (again, load of BS)
-minor traveling in the front seat. My wife was in the back seat with sick baby holding her and my 10 year old was in front seat. This is also BS since I have seen 3 year olds sitting in the front seat of many Mexican cars on the road without seatbelt and not car seat. Whatever….he was just trying to be a jerk.
-Last one was since my car is a foreign plated car, I am not allowed to drive before 11am during the week. Again…did not know that and it was an emergency. The kids were upset and my wife and the baby were crying. The cop could care less. He said he was going to tow the car unless we paid the fine right there…again…$6,000 pesos. I would have given my vehicle to him just to be able to make it to the hospital and get my child medical help. He let us go after we handed over the cash. (He handed me his rules and regulation booklet and told me to put the money in it and give it back to him)

I know what you are going to say...what I did was illegal. Hard lesson to learn


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about that, connorkilleen. That's just terrible.
No, I'm not going to harp on you for what you did - especially the second time en route to the hospital.

The transito cops in el DF are indeed terribly corrupt and you probably could have called them on their scam and they would have let you go but I totally understand why you handled it the way you did. You were in a crappy spot and you had to make a quick decision. No benefit in dwelling on things you can't change in the past. 

Most important of all, I hope your baby is OK.


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

Nothing Illegal, DF Policia and Mexican police in general are known to be full of trash bags and scums, I am so sorry this happened to you, I am a Mexican National living and working in the US and this situation just reminds me that there is still a lot of work to do in many government agencies in Mexico, Cops like bribing as a way of life or "mordidas" and they were just bullying you by pretending the towing truck was coming your way.
I would recommend you to get the Police car number so you can file a complaint Online Form:
Check this website:

setravi.df.gob.mx/wb/stv/atencion_ciudadana

Not sure if the DF government is replying to this email forms but I have heard some success about doing this in the past...

I would bring my GoPro camera on my Dash covered by the GPS or something just so you get more documentation if needed...

I am gonna send them an email in spanish just to see if they are doing their part... This kind of situations just get me mad, I know some Mexicans are trying to change the image of the Country but this Bribing stuff just does not/ should not work anymore!!!


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

]Nothing Illegal, DF Policia and Mexican police in general are known to be full of Corrupt People, I am so sorry this happened to you, I am a Mexican National living and working in the US and this situation just reminds me that there is still a lot of work to do in many government agencies in Mexico, Cops like bribing as a way of life or "mordidas" and they were just bullying you by pretending the towing truck was coming your way.
I would recommend you to get the Police car number so you can file a complaint Online Form:
Check this website:

setravi.df.gob.mx/wb/stv/atencion_ciudadana

Not sure if the DF government is replying to this email forms but I have heard some success about doing this in the past...

I would bring my GoPro camera on my Dash covered by the GPS or something just so you get more documentation if needed...

I am gonna send them an email in spanish just to see if they are doing their part... This kind of situations just get me mad, I know some Mexicans are trying to change the image of the Country but this Bribing stuff just does not/ should not work anymore!!!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Firstly, I hope your child is better.

Secondly, those dishonest transit cops are going to love you in the D.F. I've no doubt they've provided your and your vehicle's descriptions to their colleagues! Ouch!

*:welcome: to Mexico!*


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Firstly, I hope your child is better.
> 
> Secondly, those dishonest transit cops are going to love you in the D.F. I've no doubt they've provided your and your vehicle's descriptions to their colleagues! Ouch!
> 
> *:welcome: to Mexico!*


Once the OP's baby health has improved, and the family has settled into their new home, it might be a good idea for him to register the car in Mexico City. Then it won't be an instant target for the _tránsitos_.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Longford said:


> Firstly, I hope your child is better.
> 
> Secondly, those dishonest transit cops are going to love you in the D.F. I've no doubt they've provided your and your vehicle's descriptions to their colleagues! Ouch!
> 
> *:welcome: to Mexico!*


I know better now. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Once the OP's baby health has improved, and the family has settled into their new home, it might be a good idea for him to register the car in Mexico City. Then it won't be an instant target for the _tránsitos_.


yep...doing this on Monday.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

octaviojhm said:


> ]Nothing Illegal, DF Policia and Mexican police in general are known to be full of Corrupt People, I am so sorry this happened to you, I am a Mexican National living and working in the US and this situation just reminds me that there is still a lot of work to do in many government agencies in Mexico, Cops like bribing as a way of life or "mordidas" and they were just bullying you by pretending the towing truck was coming your way.
> I would recommend you to get the Police car number so you can file a complaint Online Form:
> Check this website:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I now know the rules and have a copy of the transito handbook (not sure I am supposed to have it but a buddy of mine gave one to me.


----------



## johnmd (Oct 25, 2012)

HI MICHMEX, i post here bcs im not able to send pm yet. I just want it to ask you about shipping from usa to mex, bcs i saw a post where you explain a little about this. I have to fill the 2796-A form to send a package? Any help will be apreciated.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> Thanks for the info. I now know the rules and have a copy of the transito handbook (not sure I am supposed to have it but a buddy of mine gave one to me.



Sorry to hear about your experiences with the transitos. It sure sounds more like Edomex transitos than the ones in the D.F. Get your vehicle verified quickly as "Hoy no Circula is rigorously enforced throughout the metropolitan area. Generally, you should be OK with just one plate. Often, once the transito realizes you have a USA vehicle they will just wave you on. Others will perform a quick review of your license and TIP but usually let you go fairly quickly. I did have one ask me for an official letter that stated that Michigan only issues a rear plate. When I told him he was extorting me and that I was going to report him he said he was going to let me off with a warning and wished me "buen dia". 

When we need to go to the hospital we almost always take a taxi, especially if it is an emergency. Taxistas know their way around traffic congestion much better than even my wife who is a native of the DF. Also, parking can be problematic around hospitals and clinics here.

We also have a Edomex plated car that my wife uses. She is always very careful to make sure that our 8 year old son does not sit in the front seat because this is also enforced in both the DF and Edomex. Another one that the Edomex transitos like to enforce is seat belt use by the driver. They like to sit near intersections and red lights to see if you are buckled up. Finally, the motorcycle transito cops in Edomex seem to be the most aggressive in enforcing traffic laws. Making eye to eye contact with them should be avoided as it seems to draw very quick attention from them. No problem having a copy of the traffic reglamentos as they are available on line.

REGLAMENTO DE TRÁNSITO METROPOLITANO

http://www.portalautomotriz.com/site_resources/media/00000003-pdf.pdf

REGLAMENTOS DE TRÁNSITO - Edomex

http://www.edomex.gob.mx/generaldegobierno/doc/pdf/REGLAMENTOS_DE_TRANSITO_imagenes.pdf

Our best wishes for your child's quick recovery.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

michmex said:


> Sorry to hear about your experiences with the transitos. It sure sounds more like Edomex transitos than the ones in the D.F. Get your vehicle verified quickly as "Hoy no Circula is rigorously enforced throughout the metropolitan area. Generally, you should be OK with just one plate. Often, once the transito realizes you have a USA vehicle they will just wave you on. Others will perform a quick review of your license and TIP but usually let you go fairly quickly. I did have one ask me for an official letter that stated that Michigan only issues a rear plate. When I told him he was extorting me and that I was going to report him he said he was going to let me off with a warning and wished me "buen dia".
> 
> When we need to go to the hospital we almost always take a taxi, especially if it is an emergency. Taxistas know their way around traffic congestion much better than even my wife who is a native of the DF. Also, parking can be problematic around hospitals and clinics here.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mich. Very good info.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

You did what you had to do. No judgement here. We've had to bribe traffic cops quite a few times. One even threatened to take my dog once! She swiftly got 500 pesos. Sorry about your experience and glad to hear your baby's doing better.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Is the baby better, ConorKilleen?

What a welcoming committee!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

The baby is finally doing much better. It was a scary 3 days but looks like she is almost out of the woods. Not 100% yet, but she is staring to act like her old self.

Thanks for asking! It means a lot


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> The baby is finally doing much better. It was a scary 3 days but looks like she is almost out of the woods. Not 100% yet, but she is staring to act like her old self.
> 
> Thanks for asking! It means a lot


Good to hear she's out if the woods and felling better. You had quite a journey!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Really sorry to read about all your trials & tribulations but very good that the baby doing better.

We don't live in DF so don't have to deal with transits there on daily basis. Even people here that have no concerns driving elsewhere in Mexico won't drive in DF. 
Those that need go there frequently have all made arrangements to have sort of a personal driver that they can trust to do the driving. This goes so far as to meet on the highway into DF and have driver take over.
I've driven in some pretty crazy places around the world but dealing with corrupt transitos when with family is more than I can conceive.

Certainly hope that things settle down and that you can all take a few breaths!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad she's better. Being really sick is awful. Having a really sick baby is terrifying.


----------



## johnmd (Oct 25, 2012)

michmex said:


> Sorry to hear about your experiences with the transitos. It sure sounds more like Edomex transitos than the ones in the D.F. Get your vehicle verified quickly as "Hoy no Circula is rigorously enforced throughout the metropolitan area. Generally, you should be OK with just one plate. Often, once the transito realizes you have a USA vehicle they will just wave you on. Others will perform a quick review of your license and TIP but usually let you go fairly quickly. I did have one ask me for an official letter that stated that Michigan only issues a rear plate. When I told him he was extorting me and that I was going to report him he said he was going to let me off with a warning and wished me "buen dia".
> 
> When we need to go to the hospital we almost always take a taxi, especially if it is an emergency. Taxistas know their way around traffic congestion much better than even my wife who is a native of the DF. Also, parking can be problematic around hospitals and clinics here.
> 
> ...





HI MICHMEX, i post here bcs im not able to send pm yet. Sorry to use this thread to do this. I just want it to ask you about shipping from usa to mex, bcs i saw a post where you explain a little about this. I have to fill the 2796-A form to send a package? Any help will be apreciated.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Well...we had our first big win yesterday! I went to the local Telmex office on Wednesday to sign up for phone and internet...they told me 7-10 days till they would install. Low and behold they showed up yesterday! not even 24 hours after I signed up! Very professional guys. Dish network showed up as well and they were in and out in 3 hours. Our house is starting to feel like a home now.

On a side note....we will be taking taxis this weekend when we go out. Especially since this Saturday I am not able to drive my car per the Hoy no Circula law. Thats fine! I'll gladly pay 100 pesos to go to Chapultepec park instead of driving in this madness.

Next week I go to have both my motorcycle and my car verificado and all should be well after that. We are going to buy a MX plated car very very soon to avoid these issues.

Thanks for everyones concern regarding my baby.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Well...we had our first big win yesterday! I went to the local Telmex office on Wednesday to sign up for phone and internet...they told me 7-10 days till they would install. Low and behold they showed up yesterday! not even 24 hours after I signed up! Very professional guys. Dish network showed up as well and they were in and out in 3 hours. Our house is starting to feel like a home now.
> 
> On a side note....we will be taking taxis this weekend when we go out. Especially since this Saturday I am not able to drive my car per the Hoy no Circula law. Thats fine! I'll gladly pay 100 pesos to go to Chapultepec park instead of driving in this madness.
> 
> ...


I knew you'd be able to start pulling things together quickly. As I was reading about all your _contratiempos_ with the _tránsitos_, I was thanking my lucky stars that I don't have a car (or a driver's license, for that matter) and thus avoid those sorts of problems.

How is the little one doing today?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I knew you'd be able to start pulling things together quickly. As I was reading about all your _contratiempos[/I with the tránsitos[/I, I was thanking my lucky stars that I don't have a car (or a driver's license, for that matter) and thus avoid those sorts of problems.
> 
> How is the little one doing today?_


_

The little one is doing well. Finally starting to giggle and smile without crying. The medicine really helped/is helping._


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> The little one is doing well. Finally starting to giggle and smile without crying. The medicine really helped/is helping.


That's good news!


----------

